# Would like some help/advice! Purchasing a Show Quality fish



## FinLife15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi there!

I have owned Bettas for over 10 years now but am very much a newbie when it comes to showing. I am extremely interested in learning all I can about it and eventually I would love to get in to the world of breeding for show quality fish! 

In the meantime, I am interested in purchasing a show quality Betta to show in the "Purchased" class. This is where the advice would be appreciated greatly! Would anyone be up to helping me pick out a show quality fish? I have found a couple on ebay that really caught my eye. Feel free to say what you like best about each fish or do not care for! I understand that conformation is huge along with the color. So I am doing my best to really look at the form of the fish along with the color! I am here to learn.


Hopefully this post is allowed, I am not aware of all the specific rules just yet! Please let me know if it is not allowed or is out of place.


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

I a pretty new at learning betta form too. But I'll still give it a shot.
Fish #1:
-ventrals are WAY too short
-spoonheaded
-the anal fin is a bit too long
- colors in the fins are not very symmetrical
Overall, the betta is pretty but not show quality

Fish #2
-ventrals are not shaped like a knife
-anal fin is too long
Overall, the betta has fair form, but still not show quality.


----------



## FinLife15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Revosok said:


> I a pretty new at learning betta form too. But I'll still give it a shot.
> Fish #1:
> -ventrals are WAY too short
> -spoonheaded
> ...


Hi there! Thank you for your input!  Love being able to learn more about the correct form and the possible flaws.

What about this female?


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't know much at all about females, but this one looks pretty nice, but I don't think she is show worthy though. She is just a little spoonheaded (though it might just be the angle). Her ventrals should be more knife shaped and a lot more thick. And I _think _that her anal fin should be completely flat, I don't think that she should have that little point at the end (I may be wrong though). Fish #2 is by far the best out of all the ones you posted pictures of. If you want a wide variety of bettas being sold, go to AquaBid.


----------

